# كتاب تعليمAutoCAD.Civil.3D



## صلاح موسى (24 يونيو 2009)

كثير ماكنت ابحث عن تعليم لهذا البرنامج الرائع والذى يفيد كثيرا فى رسم الكنتور وحساب الكميات وعمل القطاعات الطولية والعرضية وتصميم الطرق والمنحنيات وحينما وجدت مارايد اردت ان يستفيد منه الجميع من باب (علم ينتفع به) وان كان الكتاب بالانجليزية الا انه بسيط ومدمج معه صور توضيحية ولكن لم اتمكن من رفعه مباشر على الموقع فوضعت رابط تحميل مباشر وامل ان كان بامكان احد ان يرفعه مباشرة يكون افضل واتمنى ان يستفاد الجميع 


http://www.4shared.com/file/42773303...?cau2=403tNull


----------



## محمدين علي (26 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمودامين (26 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور وزادك الله من العلم


----------



## mohanad_palmyra (26 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير...........


----------



## هانى عامر (26 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (26 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وفتح الله عليك


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (27 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الله اكبر ولاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العظيم القوي


----------



## كوردستان (27 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خير...........*​


----------



## bari (20 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي على المجهود


----------



## garary (20 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سامح ركابى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا..............


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## خالد قريسو (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزيت خيرا 
وتقبل الله منك


----------



## ahmadj5 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

جميييييييييييييلللللللللللللللللل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## امير عوض (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور يا اخي الكريم


----------



## odwan (9 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ألف شكر وجاري التحميل وتقديري لك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد المختارعربى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## حسن احمد (10 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك والى الامام


----------



## rimal (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخ ولطالما بحتت عن هده المعلومات واتقل الله ميزانك بالحسنات


----------



## rimal (10 أكتوبر 2009)

هل لى ان اجد معلومات حول الطريقة الناجحة الانشاء طرقات فى منطقة صحراوية


----------



## ali992 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## smalk (10 أكتوبر 2009)

thank


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (11 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## iaia2100 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
وجزاكم كل خير
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## الهندسي 80 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

جاري التحميل .... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الأوائل1971 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله بك و ألف شكر


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (25 أكتوبر 2009)

http://www.google.com.eg/webhp?hl=ar


----------



## عمرو فرحات الزهار (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## عمر علي 86 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجاري التحميل


----------



## ENG EMAN AHMAD (7 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير
ألف شكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## بينش مارك (7 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور يا أخي الكريم و جعل الله هذا العمل في 

ميزان حسناتك و نفع الله بك أمة الاسلام
:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:
:20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20:
:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

الله عليك جزاك الله خيراا فى اولادك وعملك


----------



## mostafammy (13 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو البدور (13 يناير 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك وكثر من أمثالك


----------



## محمد بالحاج (24 مارس 2010)




----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (24 مارس 2010)

_جزاك اللة خيرا_


----------



## africano800 (25 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

جميل شكراا


----------



## حارث البدراني (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (26 أبريل 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## talan77 (1 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## طوكر (1 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً يا أخي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (1 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## fares alabed (2 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجازاك الله خير شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## حارث البدراني (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.هشام200 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## talan77 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## المهندس رحم (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## لهون لهونى (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## عزمي حماد (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## م الفا (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عزمي حماد (8 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
​


----------



## محمد حمزه السلطاني (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## talan77 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (16 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## elfaki (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## بسام اليمني (11 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## rammah (11 يناير 2011)

أسأل الله أن تأخذ أجره فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## الفارس الوحيد (11 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر وجزاك الله خيرعن صالح اعمالك


----------



## hosh123 (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً 
وسلمت يداك


----------



## وسام العبيدي (11 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## ادم سليفاني (25 يناير 2011)

*بسم الله الله اكبر ولاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العظيم القوي*​


----------



## diaa_500 (25 يناير 2011)

فعلا إنه ثورة في عالم تصميم و حصر الكميات لمشاريع الطرق .. و خطوط الصرف


----------



## Wassfi (13 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ووفقك الله


----------



## ريبين اغا (13 مارس 2011)

كتاب جميل


----------



## youssryali (24 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيرا


----------



## crazy_eng48 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (14 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## ahmedaboelnel (14 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي على المجهود


----------



## حسونه أوت (2 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكر جميع الاخوه القائمين والمشاركين في هذا الموقع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## negm17 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله


----------



## علي سليم متولي (3 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mamathashem (12 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك *


----------



## النضر (13 يناير 2012)

لك كل الشكر ... تحية


----------



## علي سليم متولي (14 يناير 2012)

مششششششششششششكور


----------



## hamdy khedawy (17 يناير 2012)

شكرا اخى العزيز


----------



## Al Mohager (25 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (10 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخى


----------



## مساح top (20 فبراير 2012)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ممحمد صالح (23 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي على المجهود


----------



## عمرو يوسف2 (24 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## matmoura (25 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة:56:


----------



## kazali016 (25 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ممحمد صالح (25 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي على المجهود


----------



## عبدالله عبداللطيف (28 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كمال محمد رسول (6 يونيو 2012)

الشكر الجزيييييييييييييييييل اخيييييييييييييييييييييييييييي العزييييييييييييييييييز


----------



## كمال محمد رسول (6 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزييييييييييييييييلا اخي الكريم


----------



## علي الدبس (6 يونيو 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكور مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​


----------

